# What activities do you like while camping?



## Bamps

I usually go hiking with my dog and camera while my wife enjoys sitting out and knitting. What things do you like to do?


----------



## Admin

Bamps said:


> I usually go hiking with my dog and camera while my wife enjoys sitting out and knitting. What things do you like to do?


During the day, I love spending time hiking and taking pictures. 

Once the sun goes down I enjoy spending time cooking over a campfire.


----------



## Bamps

Cricket said:


> During the day, I love spending time hiking and taking pictures.
> 
> Once the sun goes down I enjoy spending time cooking over a campfire.


That sounds awesome. Have you ever tried long exposer photography?:vs_stars:


----------



## Greywuff

Taking a walk, paddling in my kayak, sitting and talking to friends(when we group camp), spending time with the wife, and just plain wearing out the hammock!


----------



## Admin

Bamps said:


> That sounds awesome. Have you ever tried long exposer photography?:vs_stars:


I have not yet, but I plan on it soon.


----------



## Bamps

Cricket said:


> I have not yet, but I plan on it soon.


I just got a sky tracker that I hope it warms up enough to go camping and use. I also want a new lens too but they are real expensive.


----------



## ofrod36

*camping*

I enjoy doing my hobbies like playing and do some funny scenes.


----------



## wecamp04

We usually go camping to go hiking,mountain biking,fishing,sometimes we go just to do nothing nothing like being out doing what you enjoy


----------



## Admin

Bamps said:


> I just got a sky tracker that I hope it warms up enough to go camping and use. I also want a new lens too but they are real expensive.


I'm looking forward to seeing more of your camping/nature pictures.


----------



## annette

Watching the stars, and playing in the river. Setting up a gauntlet (by moving some rocks) to send the kids down in big tubes. And we have a "Marshmallow Queen" who does the s'mores with all the kids and everyone and it can get pretty hysterical. The 4 year old last year flung his marshmallow off the stick because it was on fire.


----------



## calwb

I always go some place where I can fish and in the fall go to areas where I can hunt.


----------



## RobertSteel

*s'more*

roasting marshmallows, be very careful cause the marshmallow catch fire really easily and turn into a fireball that way it's all burn you can't eat it anymore. Roast it till golden-brown, then, put the perfect-roasted marshmallow between two piece of crackers/biscuits, oh! don't forget to put a piece of chocolate between the crackers and marshmallow. There--the perfect s'more
-rocky mountain mega marshmallow
-graham crackers
-some thin chocolate bar (I prefer dark chocolate,it balance the sweetness)
-barbecue sticks
My kids loves them really much, but they prefer the milk chocolate version more.


----------



## ToddandHeather

Heather and I prefer fishing - she for Bluegill (Brim) and I for Largemouth Bass.


----------



## Actadh

We fish and go exploring in the truck. I bring my ukulele and a book for when we are at the campsite.


----------



## Admin

Actadh said:


> We fish and go exploring in the truck. I bring my ukulele and a book for when we are at the campsite.


That would be amazing!


----------



## Corsola

Explore the woodland, do some fishing maybe


----------



## crick20002002

Camping Fire cookouts around fire pit is an interesting activity


----------



## vzepol

For me, breaking out the guitar and having a sing along around the camp fire. What are your favorite camp songs? We get the ball rolling with Good bye miss American pie.


----------



## AnthonyHorovitz

*Camping*

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]During the day I like to enjoy the beautiful sites of nature. [/FONT]Campfire is also one of my favorite parts of camping. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]It seems like campfire inspire people to gather round and enjoy the comfort of its warmth.

[/FONT]Anthony Horovitz


[/FONT]


----------



## Actadh

vzepol said:


> For me, breaking out the guitar and having a sing along around the camp fire. What are your favorite camp songs? We get the ball rolling with Good bye miss American pie.


I like to play classical and Tin Pan Alley. But, most others do not really follow the types of songs I play. 

So, I bring along the Daily Ukulele which has so many famiiar songs that most are likely to know. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/The-Daily-Ukulele-365-Songs-for-Better-Living/14288829


----------



## vzepol

*I get that*

I have a similar list when I camp in a group. When alone I tend to play song by artists like Tom Waits, Townes VanZandt...


----------

